# Baby-Justin Bieber (Goat Edition)



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Dot want to offend any Bieber fans out there, but I found this hilarious! Lol
Too bad it's not really a goat


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHAHA!!! that is too funny! it even had the right tune(sorta) :laugh:


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

HAHAHA thats AWESOME!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Love it! Kinda like the Taylor Swift one!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmm, not sure if I've seen the Taylor swift one,. Ill havta look that one up!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

thats soo funny. I liked the Miley Cyrus one too


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't see the Miley Cyrus one. Someone on here posted the Taylor Swift one.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

The Miley Cyrus one was chuckle-worthy but the Taylor swift one was the only one I actually really laughed at lol


----------

